# Hello from Michigan



## T3660 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello, I’ve been smoking meats for over 20 years and I am new here and don’t mind learning new things.  I love cooking food and my reward is the look on people’s faces when they eat my BBQ. I have a medium wsm, a 60 gallon stainless vertical wood fired smoker and a heartland T3660 rotisserie smoker. This is my passion!!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome Aboard from WI! You just missed the SMF michigan Fattie contest a few weeks ago! Hopefully you can make it next year <I plan to go every year if I can. I had a blast!>


----------



## motocrash (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome from Virginia.You guys are aplenty up there,quite a few active MI members.


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome fellow Michigander!  Look forward to seeing your rigs and ques!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hip hip hooray!!! Another WSM smoker. Welcome to the site. Glad to have partake in the fun.

Chris


----------



## T3660 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. Here is a picture of my Heartland T3660/warming box


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
That is a great looking rig!!
Al


----------



## eianol (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome from NY, lets the smoking begins


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! That’s a bad ass smoker. Looking forward to seeing some Q coming off that rig.


----------



## T3660 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sunday at 5 in the morning I’m firing the rotisserie up and do some cooking for football games. Doing a brisket, a pastrami, 2 pork loins, Dino ribs and whole rib-eye. My neighbors will love me for sure. I’ll have pictures!!!


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, I have rig jealousy all of the sudden!

Hello from the Flint area :-)


----------

